# Source for call tariffs to UAE



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I know one is supposed to search first. I have been on search both Web wise, and expat forum for a very long time with no luck.

Is there any way to obtain long distance phone charges, Telmex land line, from Mexico, to UAE, country code 971? I find nothing anywhere except special calling cards. Abu Dhabi is the place.

One would think Telmex would make that information available, but I may be naive.

Thanks for any source for Telmex calls to UAE.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

PieGrande said:


> I know one is supposed to search first. I have been on search both Web wise, and expat forum for a very long time with no luck.
> 
> Is there any way to obtain long distance phone charges, Telmex land line, from Mexico, to UAE, country code 971? I find nothing anywhere except special calling cards. Abu Dhabi is the place.
> 
> ...


I was not able to find the normal TelMex dial rate online or in the TelMex directory for you. You may be able to get the normal rates by calling that TelMex dept at 01800 123 1114. To get information on any of their plans normally means that you have to troop on down to their offices to find out.

TelMex has a plan called "LADA Pais Favorito" that gives you a greatly reduced rate to one country to call. You can call TelMex about these plans directly at 01800 123 2222. There is a monthly charge, and you get "X" minutes with your plan. They bill you for any excess minutes used over your monthly limit. Unused minutes do not carryover. I have used this plan in the past. Not sure if they include UAE in these plans though.

Skype also has a plan that costs about US$14 for 60 minutes per month, US$25 a month for 120 minutes, etc to the UAE. Without the plan the cost is about US$0.34 per minute from your Skype to a UAE landline.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> Skype also has a plan that costs about US$14 for 60 minutes per month, US$25 a month for 120 minutes, etc to the UAE. Without the plan the cost is about US$0.34 per minute from your Skype to a UAE landline.


Of course, if you are calling the same people in UAE all the time, and you use Skype on both ends, it is free.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

01800 123 1114 will take care of it. Usually, I am very good on Google, but this wsa one of the rare ones where no matter how much time I spent I found nothing. Since I have trouble on the phone, I will ask my wife to call the 800 rate number. Thanks a million.

We may eventually look into Skype, but it requires sync at both ends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

PieGrande said:


> 01800 123 1114 will take care of it. Usually, I am very good on Google, but this wsa one of the rare ones where no matter how much time I spent I found nothing. Since I have trouble on the phone, I will ask my wife to call the 800 rate number. Thanks a million.
> 
> We may eventually look into Skype, but it requires sync at both ends.


If you use Skype on your computer, you can call any cellphone or landline anywhere in the world. The rates have always been lower than TelMex. All you need to do is give Skype your credit card info, and they bill you at US$10 increments. They normally recharge your card automatically when your Skype credit hits $2, even during a call. If you have one number to call a lot, the Skype plan for one country will lower the normal per minute Skype rate by about a third.

Once you get the other end connected on Skype too, any calls will be free.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks a zillion.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

From Skype to a phone in the UAE, the rate is 27.5 cents/minute.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife called the 800#. She was told to ask at 040, which turned out to be the national phone directory, and they told her to call 090. 090 told her it would be 9.92 nights and 14 something days mas IVA. I asked her if she specified self-dialed and she did not, so I do not know if those rates are operator assisted. Still, I guess we can live with that, until we get a bill, which seems to take several months here.


----------

